# 18Uhr RTL, 21.07.2010



## YYYYYYY (21 Juli 2010)

Hallo,
heute auf RTL kommt um 18Uhr 'ne Sendung (bzw Bericht in der Sendung), wo Leute schnell ihre Koffer packen müssen, um in den Urlaub zu fahren. 
Ich meine, ich hätte da in der Vorschau bei der blonden nen Tanga gesehen.
Wäre nett, wenns jmd cappen kann. 

Sorry, wenn's das falsche Forum ist.


----------



## Q (21 Juli 2010)

*1. Falsches Forum
2. Für Requests sind 20 Mindestbeiträge erforderlich*
*3. Closed*


----------

